# Fever Coming



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I just did a bad thing. I went to Keystone's site and they now appear to have 19 Outback TT for 2006. The last time I did this they rolled out the 27rsds.Now I see a 27rls. Do I go for Outback number three. Hello LakeShore its me again.

Next topic may be 2005 27rsds for sale









John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

John,

I know where you are coming from. Lets put it this way.....The new 14 x 30 parking pad is being poured on Thursday. That is a little excessive for a 23' Trailer, eh?

Good Luck fighting the fever. I have a print out here on the office floor from Lakeshore. Going to price match them again with the local dealer!









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I guess we need to Vern to spray again









Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Uh oh!

Everybody take cover ... the fever is back!

Wayne


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> I just did a bad thing. I went to Keystone's site and they now appear to have 19 Outback TT for 2006. The last time I did this they rolled out the 27rsds.Now I see a 27rls. Do I go for Outback number three. Hello LakeShore its me again.
> 
> Next topic may be 2005 27rsds for sale
> 
> ...


Lucky for you, you have Lakeshore. Out here on the West coast the trailers are around 3k-4k more! Yikkes

Someone know how I can put a filter on my computer to avoid Keystones website? I have NO self control!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

John
Sounds like you're getting the bug









Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Gimme a break, what's wrong with the trailer you have now???









I've got more important things to worry about, like the new speakers for the home theater that were delivered yesterday









Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Gimme a break, what's wrong with the trailer you have now???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get the nice leather chairs to go with the home theater??????

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Did you get the nice leather chairs to go with the home theater??????


Not yet. I'll wait for the DW to decide we need new furniture down there, then she can't say anything since it will be her decision. Getting acceptance of rather large equipment can be tricky







WAF (wife acceptance factor) of the old towers replacing the rear wall hanging surrounds is my goal right now









Mike


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

When these things come upon me I try to whack myself on the head with Commandment #9. Sometimes it works. shy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

h2oman said:


> When these things come upon me I try to whack myself on the head with Commandment #9. Sometimes it works. shy
> [snapback]72259[/snapback]​


Thou shalt not Steal Johnp2000's new trailer????
























Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That 27RLS is a nice layout, but I gotta' have that bunkroom!









So far I have been managing to keep my fever in check.... 
But now that you mention it, my forehead does feel a little warm!

I need more Cowbells!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have the same problem, Nice layout but no place for the kiddies.

No Kiddies, no camping, at least for the next 7-10 years


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

It seems that there is a pandemic fever outbreak nation wide. With the birth of child four our Titan is feeling a little cramped so mabe a E-350 with the V-10 and 4.10 gears would be more comfortable. If I get an E-350 then that 31RQS is sure nice.... Where does it end.....

WAKE UP - One income, not going to happen.

Time to go to the beer fridge, cold drinks help with fevers.

Jared


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> It seems that there is a pandemic fever outbreak nation wide. With the birth of child four our Titan is feeling a little cramped so mabe a E-350 with the V-10 and 4.10 gears would be more comfortable. If I get an E-350 then that 31RQS is sure nice.... Where does it end.....
> 
> WAKE UP - One income, not going to happen.
> 
> ...


The Titan does just fine with the 31RQS......









Granted I don't have the four children (what a handful that must be) but the Titan continues to impress...however, I sure would like to see a toy hauler in the Sydney series....The thing would need to be at least 40'.....Then, and only then, would we need to look for a beefier TV......maybe a Power Stroke or Cummins Titan...???

The new k series this year may grow up the model line........we'll see.......


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> Not Yet said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that there is a pandemic fever outbreak nation wide. With the birth of child four our Titan is feeling a little cramped so mabe a E-350 with the V-10 and 4.10 gears would be more comfortable. If I get an E-350 then that 31RQS is sure nice.... Where does it end.....
> ...


Or you could move up to the U.S.S. Raptor!
















Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------

